# tears streaming down



## Shonaaa

How would you say "the tears were streaming down my face"?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## amg8989

what's your attempt? is it the whole phrase you need help with or mainly knowing what's the best verb choice??

if it is the latter, just give your best verb guess...


----------



## Shonaaa

i just dont know how to translate "streaming down." Maybe theres another possible word for streaming?


----------



## amg8989

well think of English, tears streaming down your face= 
tears running down your face
tears flowing down your face

so now you have so different verb choices to look up that fit best: streaming; running down; flowing down

so, start with streaming on WR...then you will see on that page that it references the adj. coulant(e)

so, click on coulant(e) and you get directed to the verb *couler*: listed with the verb are alternative verbs that can convey a similar meaning

you see the transitive verb list for couler, and at the top it lists the types of things that can flow* [eau, ruisseau, boue, larmes, sang] to flow;*

THERE YOU GO, *larmes* is listed. All you have to do is keep looking and when you hit a bump after trying, then ask. Obviously many phrases could use different verbs interchangeably, so that's another reason to come to the forum and see what is best for your uses.

just follow a process every time when you look for something


----------



## Shonaaa

Thanks, that helps a lot.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Ce fil m'intéresse. L'autre jour l'un de mes élève a été blessé. En fait, l'un de ses camarades lui avait donné un coup de pied là où il fait le plus mal. Il est venu vers moi pour me le dire "(with) tears streaming down his face." Je dirais : «…les larmes coulant le long de son visage. » Je ne suis pas très fier de cette phrase. «…coulant sur ses joues » peut-être ? Ou bien, «...ses larmes dégoulinant le long de ses joues. »


----------



## persona67

Shonaaa said:


> How would you say "the tears were streaming down my face"?
> Thanks in advance.



"Les larmes ruisselaient sur mon visage"


----------



## Itisi

'il avait le visage ruisselant de larmes


----------



## Mak54291

Shonaaa said:


> How would you say "the tears were streaming down my face"?
> Thanks in advance.



Le flot de mes larmes coulaient sur mon visage.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci persona67, Itisi et Mak54291. J'aurais dû penser à « ruisseler ». Je pense que « dégouliner » traduit plus "drip, trickle" que "stream down."


----------



## Itisi

'dégouliner' sounds rather offputting.


----------



## Mauricet

> Il est venu vers moi, le visage ruisselant de larmes / les larmes ruisselant sur son visage.


C'est bien mais littéraire. Je dirais _tout en larmes_, simplement.


----------



## Mak54291

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci persona67, Itisi et Mak54291. J'aurais dû penser à « ruisseler ». Je pense que « dégouliner » traduit plus "drip, trickle" que "stream down."



A stream is something that goes one way non stop. So a flot is much better.


http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/flot/34225?q=flot#34162



> Masse de liquide ou de matière semi-liquide qui s'écoule : Un flot de boue.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I get it, Itisi. The verb _dégouliner_ makes it sound kind of disgusting. 





> C'est bien mais littéraire. Je dirais _tout en larmes, _simplement.


 C'est intéressant, Mak. Merci.


----------



## pointvirgule

_le visage en larmes_


----------



## petit1

Presque comme Mauricet "_Il était en larmes._" Je n'avais encore jamais rencontré: _"*tout* en larmes_".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pointvirgule et petit1.


----------



## BETAPLUME

Je dirais ''Le visage ruisselant de larmes'' comme le suggère Itisi,  pour rester au plus près 
1) de l'aspect très précis de l'Anglais (qui décrit très souvent les actions avec un verbe imagé)
2) du terme stream, un ruisseau. > ruisseler > ruisselant

''En larmes'' convient aussi, mais c'est sous-traduire, on perd l'image très visuelle du trajet des larmes qui font leurs lit sur les joues et la précision sur la façon dont elles coulent.


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée, mais moi je ne raffole pas de « _ruisselant_ » dans ce contexte.  

Ça me fait penser à « _ruisselant de sueur / d'huile / de graisse _». 

Je dirais (déjà suggéré)  :  _... il avait le visage (tout) en larmes. 
_ou s'il faut un adjectif, alors :_ ... il avait le visage mouillé de larmes. 
_
Ou bien (mais ce n'est pas spontané du tout) :_  les larmes coulaient à flot sur son visage/ses joues._


----------



## BETAPLUME

nicomon, 
tu as tes propres représentations mentales et tes associations d'idées. Comme tout le monde.
pour la sueur, moi,  je dirais  ''dégoulinant'', plutôt. et ''luisant'' de graisse

Je suis d'accord avec ton ''en larmes'', mais sans le ''tout'' qui force trop le trait, l'ajout de ce mot n'étant pas d'usage courant dans l'expression consacrée ''être en larme''. 

Toutefois je maintiens ma justification pour ruisselant. J'y ajoute que Stream est un très joli mot, ruisseler aussi , presque audible  dans ses sonorités. Ce qui te gêne, peut-être c'est la terminaison du participe présent, qui alourdit le terme.
D'autre part, la phrase à traduire est '' the tears were streaming down my face''... Les larmes ruisselaient sur mon visage/ j'avais le visage ruisselant de larmes/, j'avais le visage en larmes(pas très correct)/ j'étais en larmes. (''I was in tears'' existe il me semble en Anglais). 
Après il suffit de décider jusqu'à quel point on veut rester proche de la structure de la phrase originale, et jusqu'à quel point on désire s'en éloigner. Equilibre toujours délicat et précaire, en traduction. Jusqu'à quel point réécrit-on ce que l'on traduit?


----------



## Itisi

BETAPLUME said:


> Toutefois je maintiens ma justification pour ruisselant. J'y ajoute que Stream est un très joli mot, ruisseler aussi , presque audible  dans ses sonorités.
> D'autre part, la phrase à traduire est '' the tears were streaming down my face''... Les larmes ruisselaient sur mon visage/ j'avais le visage ruisselant de larmes


D'accord avec ça.

Il était en larmes = He was in tears.


----------



## pointvirgule

Personne ne saurait contester que _ruisseler _est très bien pour traduire la phrase de Shonaaa qui a ouvert ce fil, mais c'est trop littéraire pour l'exemple de Charlie Parker, comme l'a justement fait remarquer Mauricet. Adapter le registre au contexte est un autre principe important en traduction. Pouvez-vous imaginer un professeur écrivant dans un rapport ou racontant à un collègue qu'un élève est venu le voir, « le visage ruisselant de larmes » ? Voilà un cas où il est souhaitable de s'éloigner quelque peu de la phrase originale pour proposer quelque chose de moins fleuri et de plus réaliste.


----------



## Itisi

Charlie Parker said:


> "(with) tears streaming down his  face."


Mais c'est pourtant ce que nous a demandé Charlie lui-même (un  professeur qui parle d'un élève) - ce n'est pas trop littéraire pour lui (et ce n'est ni plus ni moins littéraire qu'en français) !


----------



## Coquecigrue

*Pointvirgule*, vous suggérez donc qu'en français  courant, on est en larmes, un point c'est tout. Il n'y a pas de moyen de  rendre l'idée que les larmes ont coulé en telle abondance sous l'effet  d'une vive douleur que le visage est ruisselant de larmes ou que les  joues sont baignées de larmes.

Personnellement, j'imagine tout à fait un alter ego francophone de Charlie Parker dire "Il avait* les joues baignées de larmes*". 

Et ce que j'imagine dire encore plus couramment c'est "*Il pleurait à chaudes larmes*".

"Il est venu me voir en pleurant à chaudes larmes."


----------



## pointvirgule

Coquecigrue said:


> *Pointvirgule*, vous suggérez donc qu'en français  courant, on est en larmes, un point c'est tout.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. Ma suggestion était : _le visage en larmes_, ce qui me semble suffisant pour exprimer le fait que les larmes coulaient abondamment sur son visage. C'est mon opinion, c'est tout.


----------



## BETAPLUME

Je suis d'accord avec Point virgule pour l'exemple de Charlie Parker:  ruisseler est d'un niveau de langue trop élevé pour le contexte courant  et familier. Disons qu'il appartient plus au cadre de la description à  l'écrit, sans être particulièrement littéraire, toutefois. C'est le cas aussi des expressions ''visage baigné de larmes'' et ''pleurant à chaudes larmes'' proposées par coquecigrue. Ou encore 'le visage noyé de larmes' que je pourrais proposer.

Pour  l'exemple de Charlie Parker , ''il était en larmes'' convient mieux en  effet (merci, pointvirgule, pour le rappel sur l'adaptation du registre de langue,  et la conclusion sur la nécessité parfois -- même assez souvent -- de  s'éloigner de la langue source). 
Je ne suis pas certaine de ''le visage en larmes''. On trouve d'ordinaire cette expression plutôt avec le sang (Le visage en sang).
Donc  pour l'exemple du petit garçon, il faudra accepter de perdre cette  merveilleuse et si succincte capacité de l'Anglais à décrire les choses  d'un seul verbe, façon de s'exprimer courante en Anglais,  mais qui nécessite l'emploi, en Français, de verbes trop descriptifs qui  n'ont que peu cours dans le langage de tous les jours et à l'oral.

Par contre pour la phrase de Shonaaa, en l'absence de contexte, ''les larmes ruisselaient sur mon visage'' et les propositions de coquecigrue pourraient convenir. 
Si on veut vraiment faire simple et courant, alors, comme le suggère amg8989, on peut penser à d'autres verbes comme ''couler'' (running down).


----------



## vsop44

Un flot de larmes  coulait  sur  son visage .

...pleurait à chaudes larmes


----------



## BETAPLUME

-- L'idée du flot me paraît surtraduit. On s'approche de ''le visage inondé de larmes'', qui correspond assez aux proposition ''baigné de larmes'' (coquecigrue) ou ''noyé de larmes'' (moi). 
-- J'ai un problème avec le terme ''chaudes'' dans l'expression ''à chaudes larmes'', qui de surcroit me paraît, intuitivement, un peu désuète. ''A chaudes larmes'' ne me paraît pas assez négatif dans ces situations, je l'associe à des retrouvailles ou à des pleurs de bonheur mais pas à un évènement douloureux. Ce en quoi je peux me tromper.
Il conviendrait peut-être dans le cadre de l'énoncé de Shonaaa, mais pas dans celui du petit garçon de Charlie Parker pour les raisons exposées par pointvirgule.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai commencé à répondre au premier message de BETAPLUME (en passant, bienvenue sur le forum ) avant de remarquer que le fil s'est allongé. 

Je n'hésiterais pas à traduire "_the tearms were streaming down my face"_ par «  _les larmes ruisselaient sur mon visage »  _dans un contexte littéraire ou de _« gros chagrin »
_
Mais je n'aime pas : _j'avais le visage ruisselant de larmes_...  Je n'aime pas non plus le plus proche équivalent anglais : _my face was glistening/dripping with tears.
_Dans la phrase initiale, l'accent est mis sur les larmes, pas sur l'état du visage.  En clair, j'aime le verbe _ruisseler_, mais pas l'adjectif ou le participe présent _ruisselant_. 

Pour ce qui est du contexte de Charlie Parker, qui a réanimé un vieux fil, je suis d'accord partout avec pointvirgule (comme d'hab' ).  

J'ai suggéré _il __avait le visage mouillé de larmes, _faute d'inspiration - disons que je ne réfléchis pas très bien après minuit.   
J'ai pensé ensuite (mais après avoir éteint mon ordi) à _noyé_ _de larmes. 
_
Je n'aurais pas dû non plus écrire (tout) entre parenthèses comme je l'ai fait.   
Ce que je voulais dire c'est :  _il avait le visage en larmes _(que je trouve joli)* ou  *_il était tout en larmes.   

Tout en larmes _ne me semble pas si incongru_. _


> Ainsi dans les phrases qui suivent, on emploie _tout_ adverbe, parce qu'il s'agit d'exprimer l'excès, l'intensité: _*Elle était tout en larmes*,_ Elle pleurait beaucoup, excessivement. *Source*


Aussi extrait du CNRTL sous larme _: _


> _Pleurer à chaudes larmes, *être tout en larmes*, verser des torrents de larmes _et, fam., _pleurer toutes les larmes de son corps, _pleurer abondamment.


 Et du dico Robert and Collins :  





> _elle était tout en larmes : she was in floods of tears. _


 *Ajout :  * J'ai pensé à « _noyé_ » avant de lire ton dernier post.


----------



## BETAPLUME

Merci de ta réponse, Nicomon. 
Je comprends tes réticences sur ''ruisselant'', même si je n'ai pas les mêmes.
J'en  ai pour noyé (que je proposais)et baigné de larmes (coquecigrue) qui  fondent un état résultant, quelque chose de statique alors que  ''streaming'' est cinétique, en cours de déroulement. 
Je finis par être d'accord dans une certaine mesure avec pointvirgule, du moins pour l'exemple de Charlie Parker.

A  la réflexion, et au vu de ce que disent tes sources, ''tout en larmes''  pourrait aller dans le cadre d'un rapport adulte/enfant (Charlie  Parker), même si je trouve que cela amène une note affective qui ne  convient pas tout à fait au rapport prof/élève  (le pauvre choupinet il  était tout en larmes!). 
De plus, ici, du point de vue du sens, ce  ''tout'' me semble insister de manière un peu artificielle, même s'il  est valable, comme le montre ton dernier exemple = ''she was in floods  of tears'' = elle était tout en larmes, qui en plus de l'impression de  commisération et d'emphase dramatique (la pauvre!), frôle l'hyperbole,  du style ''elle n'était que larmes''. Ce tout me semble, mais ce n'est  que mon ressenti, un peu redondant. Etre en larmes est déjà fort en soi,  puisqu'on passe la frontière du réel constatable (des larmes qui  coulent) pour aller vers la métaphore (qui ruissèlent/streaming). 

on  pourrait envisager: ''les larmes noyaient son visage''(processus en  cours, cinétique), pour la phrase de shonaaa, plutôt que ''elle avait le  visage noyé de larmes'' (état, statique), mais c'est quelque peu  sur-traduit par rapport à streaming, qui ne fait référence qu'à l'action  de couler comme l'eau d'un ruisseau, pas de s'accumuler. 
Serais-tu  d'accord, pour la phrase de shonaaa, sur 'les larmes ruisselaient sur  son visage'' ce qui reste proche de l'Anglais,  actif et évite le  participe présent que tu n'aimes pas?


----------



## Nicomon

BETAPLUME said:


> [...] Serais-tu  d'accord, pour la phrase de shonaaa, sur 'les larmes ruisselaient sur  son visage'' ce qui reste proche de l'Anglais,  actif et évite le  participe présent que tu n'aimes pas?


  Oui bien sûr.  Ou plutôt « mon visage » puisque c'est "my face". Je l'ai écrit au post précédent, d'ailleurs. 

Et j'ai suggéré _mouillé / noyé _pour remplacer_ ruisselant_... s'il faut à tout prix un adjectif.  
Mais en réalité, je n'en mettrais pas.


----------



## BETAPLUME

My bad. Me suis mélangé les pinceaux entre l'exemple de Charlie Parker (à la troisième personne) et celui  (à la première personne) de Shonaaa qui a ouvert le lien. :s


----------

